# CAAD10 or Trek Madone 4.5...



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey all,

Gonna be my first road bike purchase, I have just done a test ride of both bikes, the Madone 4.5, with 105 groupset feels like it absorbed all the road bumps and made ride feel really smooth. While on the other hand, the CAAD10 I can feel every single road bump big or small, and the ridding position feels bit more aggressive.

They are about same price, madone 4.5 full TCT carbon with 105 and some cheap breaks for $1899, and the full Rival groupset on the CAAD10 4 for $1699.

On a funny side note, the madone derailed the front while I'm doing test ride, just normal paddling and shifting... the local dealer (Richardson Bike Mart in Richardson, TX) does not seem to tune the bike well before they let you do a test ride.. and they told me "not to stand still while shifting, that may cause derailing" lol. The CAAD10 I test rode was tuned very well, and so does all the other Cannon they let me rode, and shifting is a pleasure, looks like the dealer (Bike Plus in Dallas) took care of all the displaying bikes

Which bike should I get? Mainly looking for a bike to do long rides (50+), with the option to go fast if I want to...

Thanks for your input! :thumbsup:


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Whichever fits you best and you are most comfortable on. 50+ miles on a bike your not comfortable on sux.

Both are great bikes so you cant go wrong with either


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

How different were the tires and pressure on the bike on the test ride. I ask because that is the thing I noticed the most for ride comfort.

In the end, go with what fits you the best and you'll be happy with. I was on many bikes before I purchased one. Even once I purcahsed, it took me a while to get it dialed for longer rides.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 on knowing the tires.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Right now the 4.5 should be $200 off due to a Trek promotion, I believe. If you're doing longer rides and only thinking about going fast... I'd lean towards the Trek. If you are going fast... and thinking about longer rides, get the Cannondale.


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I guess i'll go bugger both dealers for one more round of more extended test rides, lol!

PS, they are all on stock wheels/tires


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

lifanus:

I think you've answered your own question, since you remarked that there is too much road feel from the CAAD10 for your liking. As others have pointed out, tires and wheels make a great deal of difference in ride quality. You can't even feel the road with my Hed Ardennes at 90psi. With my Campagnolo Eurus at 100-110psi, there is definitely going to be more feedback.

Either way, you will go fast. Your engine will determine your speed. I've passed plenty of really expensive Cervelos and Pinarellos on my CAAD9. Likewise, I've been passed many times by some old farts with Superman legs, riding ancient lead weights steel bikes (even worse when it's on a climb). Please purchase the bike that fits the best and feels the best while you ride. If it's a Trek then so be it. Treks are great bikes, just as are Cannondales.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

MarvinK said:


> Right now the 4.5 should be $200 off due to a Trek promotion, I believe. If you're doing longer rides and only thinking about going fast... I'd lean towards the Trek. If you are going fast... and thinking about longer rides, get the Cannondale.


+1........ Well said...:thumbsup:


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks CHL, got the CAAD 10, very happy now.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

lifanus said:


> Thanks CHL, got the CAAD 10, very happy now.


Welcome to the CAAD10 club!!!!!!!!!!!

Post a pic when you have a chance. Then, ride more....

Oh and 25c tires fit fine on a CAAD10. You could probably get 28c on there if you wanted to play on cobbles.


----------



## dfarnquist (Jul 6, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> Right now the 4.5 should be $200 off due to a Trek promotion, I believe. If you're doing longer rides and only thinking about going fast... I'd lean towards the Trek. If you are going fast... and thinking about longer rides, get the Cannondale.


I agree to go with the Trek for comfort and Cannondale for speed.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good choice . I would not buy a bike from a bike shop that has floor models that are not tunned fully for me who ever put that bike together had no imagination and pride in what he is doing. I would hate to find out what else they decide to skip . Enjoy your CAAD 10 it is a great bike, I should know it, I own one .


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

lifanus said:


> Thanks CHL, got the CAAD 10, very happy now.


I had the same conflict (and eventually made the same decision) a month or so ago. 

I'm loving my CAAD10...I ended up deciding on it based on the feel...the ride just seemed much snappier and felt quicker than the Madone for me. The Madone felt kind of dull by comparison, though it was a really great ride too. Just a different feel. 

After doing longer rides on my CAAD any worries I had about comfort have subsided.


----------

